# New Bell Modem Sent-Better than d-link router?



## Demilich (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi, I was sent a new bell wireless modem thing for my sympatico account. Before I install it, and send back the old one and stop using my d-link wireless router, is this modem good for wireless capabilities and whatnot? Thanks


----------



## Demilich (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh sorry, guys...this might be in the wrong forum section. I can give you my word, however, that whatever modem I end up using will be used to connect Macs to the Information Superhighway.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Can't help, but I am interested to know how it works out if you do hook it up. Bell tried to sell me that modem/router for 75 bucks, promising a life of modem/ router simplicity and freedom.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Demilich said:


> Hi, I was sent a new bell wireless modem thing for my sympatico account. Before I install it, and send back the old one and stop using my d-link wireless router, is this modem good for wireless capabilities and whatnot? Thanks


I have the new Bell modem/Wireless-Wired router, I've found that the wired part
works fine with two of my computers, But the wireless part for my third computer
is completely useless.

I've been forced to use my D-Link wireless access point with the Bell router for my
third computer which is an Airport carded G4 Sawtooth computer.

Hope that helps.

D


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

I have Bells new Wireless Internet Gateway and both hard wired and wireless works beautifully. Its VERY fast, and never had one hiccup on me. I do recommend that once its all setup that you update its firmware as it addresses a number of issues and adds new features to its port forwarding feature. 

Also I would like to note that you should use WPA for your wireless network.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I also have recently been sent a Bell Wireless Networking modem - and it works like a charm for me too. I HAD a Dlink 514 wireless router before... but it crashed on me all the time and I had to reboot almost daily. The Bell modem has been amazing comparatively. 

Apple101 - where do you get the firmware update?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> I also have recently been sent a Bell Wireless Networking modem - and it works like a charm for me too. I HAD a Dlink 514 wireless router before... but it crashed on me all the time and I had to reboot almost daily. The Bell modem has been amazing comparatively.
> 
> Apple101 - where do you get the firmware update?


O thats easy. All you need to do is login to your router, by typing in the address bar 192.168.2.1 or mynetwork. On the top page you will see buttons that say Basic Setup, Wireless, and Advanced. Click Advanced. Under the Home Networking options click Home Networking Modem. Then click update firmware. Make sure that you select remote as your update method.


----------

